# Tyre Pressure Sensor Dustcaps - Any Good?



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, I have have a look through the forum but could not find any info on these sensors.
There seem to be quite a few different types around, some have a flashing led if tyre pressures go down and others I have seen use an in cab display.
Has anyone got one of these systems and are they reliable 
Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I use these
http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Far too easy to be nicked for my liking !!!

Cheap digital pressure guage from Halfords is much cheaper/secure !!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I fitted a Tyrepal 215 6 sensor system a few months ago. Had no problems with it and the sensors have not been nicked. They do have a locking device which would deter the casual thief.

There are a couple of threads on these system >here<  and >here<
peedee


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*tyre valves*

Why not just check your tyre pressures once a week. Dead easy
and cheap as chips.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: tyre valves*



NeilandDebs said:


> Why not just check your tyre pressures once a week. Dead easy
> and cheap as chips.


Just trying to be lazy, lol


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Far too easy to be nicked for my liking !!!
> 
> Cheap digital pressure guage from Halfords is much cheaper/secure !!


I've got the same as Techno fitted on our van.

http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/

And no, they are not easy to nick - there's an effective security system to avoid that problem.

It's all very well saying check your tyre pressures every week, but when we travel to the South of France - for example - I like to be able to just casually look at the sensors every time we stop for a break - then I'll know straight away if there is a slow loss of pressure.

Good investment, in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

We have twin rear wheels and I would like to know when one looses pressure and the other is doing all the work, I would want to know straight away not when I stop after what could be 100 miles or more so I would go for the remote read out. Our two vales are fastened into the stainless wheel trims on each side at the rear so the sensor system on the valve will stick out even further which worrier me a little, so I would have to go for the sensors in the wheel and then pick up the temperature as well. A job to be done with new tyres I think.

Martin


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I read somewhere that tyre pressure sensors will be mandatory on all new cars from 2014/15ish - they are already standard on lots of Renaults built into the wheel rim


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

I prefer tyre pressure gauge and MK1 eyeball with regular checks. That way whilst down there I can have a look at the general condition of the tyre and look for any nasties. I know it can be a bit harder as I have twin rear's but tyres are rather critical in some circumstances.

Whilst the gauages are handy in some circumstances it can lead to lazyiness and an assumption that as the tyre has pressure they are all good. But if I had to have them then it would be a wireless one.


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

stevethebeekeeper said:


> I prefer tyre pressure gauge and MK1 eyeball with regular checks. That way whilst down there I can have a look at the general condition of the tyre and look for any nasties. I know it can be a bit harder as I have twin rear's but tyres are rather critical in some circumstances.
> 
> Whilst the gauages are handy in some circumstances it can lead to lazyiness and an assumption that as the tyre has pressure they are all good. But if I had to have them then it would be a wireless one.


This is a fair point, but on other hand I've now twice been "saved" by having live pressure monitoring (with temperature alert) on wheels of my 3 vehicles. Once was a puncture that developed during a journey, the other a partly seized brake caliper that over heated a wheel. Neither would have been spotted by the "weekly check" routine - but I do completely accept your point that tyres need looking at carefully for all sorts of reasons that a sensor won't help with.

For what it's worth I have both Tyrepal and Tyresure. Tyresure has proved itself to be better just because I've now had two Tyrepal sensors stolen, but Tyresure is only really viable when you are having a set of tyres fitted.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have 10 wheels on the road, 6 on the trailer and 4 on the Discovery, plus 3 spares, total 13.

Land Rover developed and sell 'Trailair' which I quite like. It has learning capability and remembers which wheel was where by coded sensors.

Not cheap, but a very good system that has been thoroughly tested.

http://www.landrovertrailair.co.uk/products/

Peter


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I just get the missus to put her lips around the valves, if her eyeballs pop out of her earholes I know the tyres are pumped up enough. :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I was outside tonight, pumping up the tyres on the Discovery, surprising how much one wheel always drops pressure, but never found a leak.

We invested in one of those little compressors a year or so back, and it has its own power socket on the side of the trailer:










Peter


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Fearing an undetected low-pressure tyre, I fitted indicator caps all round.
Parked the car and when I returned I had a flat tyre. The indicator which protruded beyond the valve had got scraped against the curb and broke thus releasing the tyre pressure.
Ironic really.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The indicator (fixed pressure caps) that I inherited were a waste of money. All 4 tyres were over 12 psi under inflated and none had gone red.
The ones I now use in the first post are excellent.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> I was outside tonight, pumping up the tyres on the Discovery, surprising how much one wheel always drops pressure, but never found a leak.
> 
> We invested in one of those little compressors a year or so back, and it has its own power socket on the side of the trailer:
> 
> ...


I have the double header version of that from a 4x4 retailer and it is hard wired to my inverter battery bank in the garage. :thumbup:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

mikebeaches said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Far too easy to be nicked for my liking !!!
> ...


And not everyone is agile enough to keep bending over or crawling on the floor all the time so this would be a good way to keep a regular check s often as you like and then once a week or so get down and use a gauge and check the treads as well.

My van is up against a hedge so to check my pressures i would need to start the van up to move it. This would enable me to at least makse sure it was ok till i can get the van out to go for a run somewhere when i could check them properly

Bit like having a gas level guage on the dash innit.


----------

